# Lyrics Triplets



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon, Lyric presented me with Triplets :stars:

First born, a doe









Next up, a buck









and then another baby doe









Mom and babies are doing wonderfully 

I never would have imagined that something less than 24 hours would be up, around and trying to play.

thanks for letting me share  now for musical names that start with B LOL ...

Margaret
HiNote in Winnie, TX


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such adorable and healthy babies!!!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

I love it! Cream, cream...POW COLOR! Hehe. We are having a heck of a time with B names too! Come on thesaurus, don't fail me now!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Adorable babies! Love both of the does' coloring. Good luck with the names


----------



## carrie430 (Apr 13, 2010)

you have such pretty kids


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you using B names because it is a B tattoo year? 

Jan


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, they're perfect in every way!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable babies! I love theme names, and found a site that has a long list of "musical" names...more than I thought there would be starting with B!  
It's missing an obvious one - Bell. Let us know what you decide on!!

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/musical.htm


----------



## missy (Apr 22, 2011)

They are so cute. Congrats. First name I thought of was Beethoven. I can just imagine a little Beethoven jumping around!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful, adorable babies. I love the last little doe's coloring.
Brenda


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! How about :
Beach Baby
ByeBye Birdy
Barbara Anne
Bally-Ho
Black on Black
Blue Bayou
Blue Moon


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

AWWWW those are really cute goaties! Hey are you selling them? I am in Orangefield so not that far from you.
Melinda Rogers
Rogers Farm


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Who knew baby goats would be such fun LOL .... well I'm sure several of y'all did :laugh: 

Yes we are using B names, since its the B year. And we like to use musical names since our herd/farm/kennel name is HiNote 

I let the buyers choose the names and here they are:

White doe is Blondie (singer)
Buckskin doe is Bangle (a female band)
white boy is Buddy Holly

I'll be sad to see them go, but can't wait to start getting all of Lyrics milk for me LOL. I'm separating at night and getting right at cups in the morning, so I'm hoping to about double that or better


----------

